# where the diy section for A3 8l?



## aud1517 (Sep 6, 2007)

where is the diy section for the audi a3 8L ? where is the old topics ?
i cant find it.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: where the diy section for A3 8l? (aud1517)*

most stuff you'll find in common with the mk4. the vortex natzi's like to pretend these cars dont exist.


----------

